

Ezra Zygmuntowicz Memorial Fund for His Son Ryland - milesf
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ezra-zygmuntowicz-memorial-fund-for-his-son-ryland/x/9299390

======
milesf
If Ezra had not done the work he did back in the early days of Ruby on Rails,
it would not have grown to be the success it is today. Period.

Rails was a pain to host back in 2006/2007\. Remember lighttpd? Remember
hosting before mongrel/passenger/unicorn/NGinx? Ugh. It was terrible, and led
to a lot of the "Rails can't scale" memes.

Ezra gave, and gave, and gave. It's time for us to give so the most important
young man in Ezra's life, his son Ryland, can be taken care of.

Yes, I'm asking you to give your money. No, I don't have anything to do with
the fund, it's being managed fully by the Zygmuntowicz family. And no, I'm not
sorry I'm asking.

------
throwa
Show your love for a great hacker and a kind person. Pls donate.

